# i think my p's wantto make babies



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i have 7 p's ranging from 3-6 inches my two biggest ones are 5.5 and 6 inches, they are the newest to my tank and i think they want ot breed, i heard htis is a little young, but they keep rubbign against each other and chasig each other and once in a while chasing each other in a slow circle, they are much darker than all my other p's but i dont kow much about yjem cause i just got them three weeks ago, are they gonna breed, what can i do to increase the chances of breeding?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Just leave them alone.


----------

